# Corona All american contractor brushes.



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I must say if you havnt tried these its worth a go. They are much thinner in the handle and have chinex in the blend as well. Although im partial to picasso now and belive that flagg tips are absolute, these deliver in the trim department. Cant by them online, beed to go through your BM dealer or one who carries corona.


----------



## hoosickhaar (Mar 25, 2014)

*More on Corona*

Clearlycut -- would like to connect with you on these brushes. Can you email me at hoosickhaar(at)gmail.com?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Cut in super sharp lines. Laser beam-like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

I love my coronas


----------

